# MECA 2X at Hot Import Nights in San Jose, CA - June 17, 2017



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Here we go again. 2nd year in a row we will be hosting MECA 2X both SQL and SPL formats at Hot Import Nights in San Jose, CA

*Where:*
Santa Clara County Fairgrounds
344 Tully Road
San Jose, CA 95111

*When:*
Saturday, June 17, 2017: 5pm - 11pm










Facebook event invite: https://www.facebook.com/events/342683156118865/


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Can't wait! See you all in a few hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> Can't wait! See you all in a few hours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You rolling? There's a bit of a line.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Gettin Big Blue washed up right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

